# Mechanical Behavior of Materials



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

*


*​



 *Mechanical Behavior of Materials*


*By William F. Hosford*​


 ** Publisher: Cambridge University Press*


** Number Of Pages: 446* 


** Publication Date: 2005-05-02* 


** ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0521846706* 


** ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780521846707*​


 *Book Description:*


*This textbook is for courses on Mechanical Behavior of Materials taught in departments of Mechanical Engineering and Materials Science. The text includes numerous examples and problems for student practice. The book emphasizes quantitative problem solving. End of the chapter notes are included to increase students' interest. This text differs from others because the treatment of plasticity has greater emphasis on the interrelationship of the flow, effective strain and effective stress and their use in conjunction with yield criteria to solve problems. The treatment of defects is new. Schmids law is generalized for complex stress states. Its use with strains allows for prediction of R-values for textures. Another feature is the treatment of lattice rotations and how they lead to deformation textures. The chapter on fracture mechanics includes coverage of Gurney's approach. Much of the analysis of particulate composites is new. Few texts include anything on ****l forming*​


 *Download Description:*


*This textbook is for courses on Mechanical Behavior of Materials taught in departments of Mechanical Engineering and Materials Science. The text includes numerous examples and problems for student practice. The book emphasizes quantitative problem solving. End of the chapter notes are included to increase students' interest. This text differs from others because the treatment of plasticity has greater emphasis on the interrelationship of the flow, effective strain and effective stress and their use in conjunction with yield criteria to solve problems. The treatment of defects is new. Schmid's law is generalized for complex stress states. Its use with strains allows for prediction of R-values for textures. Another feature is the treatment of lattice rotations and how they lead to deformation textures. The chapter on fracture mechanics includes coverage of Gurney's approach. Much of the analysis of particulate composites is new. Few texts include anything on ****l forming* 



*9.72 MB* 
​
http://ifile.it/9mv85w/mechanical_be..._materials.rar

​*
*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

المهندس eng.m.mohsen 
كتاب ممتاز ومفيد جدا 
شامل وافي ..

مشكور .. بارك الله فيك .


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا لمرورك دكتور محمد


----------



## فــــزّاع (9 مارس 2010)

لازم التسجيل في الموقع عشان التحميل؟


----------



## فــــزّاع (9 مارس 2010)

سجلت في الموقع لغرض التحميل ولكن لم يظهر لي الرابط!


----------



## مصطفى ابودياب (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي وجاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## faroul (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز علي هذا الكتاب الاكثر من رائع وجاري التحميل


----------



## jaikoor (4 مارس 2011)

جاري التحميل
شكرا جزيلا على جهدك ايها المبدع


----------

